# shepron??



## Sakura Cherry

Is shepron Tagalog?? What does it mean?


----------



## niernier

Where have you seen this word? I have tried changing the spelling but I don't remember seeing this word in Tagalog.


----------



## Waterdash

Can you put it into context? It might be easier to recognize that way.


----------



## biankita

Yes please. Use it in a sentence because I don't think I've ever heard of the word. But I'm not dismissing it because Filipinos tend to compound words together and make it to a new word in conversational Filipino/Tagalog.


----------



## Cracker Jack

It sounds like chaperon.


----------

